# Bios - FSB Einstellung



## Kenny (18. August 2006)

Hallo,
Habe mir ein neues Mainboard für meinen zweit PC gekauft weil das alte durch war.

folgendes hat der jetzt drinne:

Microsoft Windows XP Professional
OS Service Pack	Service Pack 2

Motherboard	
CPU Typ	AMD Athlon XP, 1666 MHz (12.5 x 133) 2000+ Palomino
Motherboard Name	ASRock K7NF2-RAID  (5 PCI, 1 AGP, 3 DDR DIMM, Audio, LAN)
Motherboard Chipsatz	nVIDIA nForce2 Ultra 400
Arbeitsspeicher	512 MB  (PC2100 DDR SDRAM)
BIOS Typ	AMI (08/31/05)
Grafikkarte	NVIDIA GeForce4 Ti 4200 with AGP8X  (64 MB)

Ich habe die Option auf dem MB per Jumper die FSB frequenz einzustellen.
Diese steht nun wie auf der AMD Seite angegeben auf 266 Mhz.

Auf wieviel stell ich das denn im BIOS ein?
ist im moment auf 133 Mhz.

danke im voraus


----------



## Moartel (19. August 2006)

Öhm, das ist durchaus interessant was du da hast. Du schreibst ja selber, dass deine CPU 1666MHz hat bei einem FSB von 133MHz und einem Multiplikator von 12,5. Dass das Mainboard mit einem schnelleren FSB  laufen soll als die CPU will mir nicht ganz in den Kopf, ich halte die 133MHz im BIOS für richtig. Was mich aber stutzig macht ist, dass du am Board 266MHz gejumpert hast und anscheinend keine Probleme hast (sonst hättest du das ja wohl geschrieben). Ich persönlich wäre da sehr vorsichtig.


----------



## chmee (19. August 2006)

133 ist Richtig, denn die CPU läuft "Dualpumped" . (naja, blöder Begriff ) .. RAM auch..

mfg chmee


----------



## Kenny (20. August 2006)

Moartel hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Öhm, das ist durchaus interessant was du da hast. Du schreibst ja selber, dass deine CPU 1666MHz hat bei einem FSB von 133MHz und einem Multiplikator von 12,5. Dass das Mainboard mit einem schnelleren FSB  laufen soll als die CPU will mir nicht ganz in den Kopf, ich halte die 133MHz im BIOS für richtig. Was mich aber stutzig macht ist, dass du am Board 266MHz gejumpert hast und anscheinend keine Probleme hast (sonst hättest du das ja wohl geschrieben). Ich persönlich wäre da sehr vorsichtig.



Auf wieviel sollte deiner Meinung nach auf dem MB "gejumpert"   werden,
habe die Option 200/266/333/400 Mhz einzustellen, 
wenn auf der AMD Seite der Prozessor mit 266 Mhz angegeben wird?


----------



## chmee (20. August 2006)

Es hat doch alles seine Richtigkeit...

Beispiel:
Mein MB läuft mit FSB 166MHz, damit läuft der 2800+ ganz nach Herstellerangaben
mit CPU-Bus-Speed 333MHz ( 166x12,5= 2083MHz ). Das RAM ist synchron zum
FSB getaktet, ergo 166MHz ( DDR PC2700 = 333 MHz ).

Du hast einen 2000+ ( 133x12,5 ) = 266MHz CPU-Bus und Dein Ram ist DDR PC2100 (266MHz)

mfg chmee


----------



## Kenny (23. August 2006)

Also alles so lassen, vielen Dank!


----------

